# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Hướng đi của công ty Du Lịch Thái Dương khi ở giữa tâm dịch Corona?

## jimmytravel10

Hướng đi của công ty Du Lịch Thái Dương khi ở giữa tâm dịch Corona?

Dịch Corona hiện đang lan truyền với tốc độ nhanh đến chóng mặt. Do đó, các công ty cũng cần thay đổi chính sách vận hành tổ chức để đảm bảo sự an toàn tối ưu cho nhân viên của mình. Vậy các công ty phải làm gì khi ở giữa tâm dịch Corona?


https://santourgiare.com/huong-di-cu...ch-corona.html

Luôn cập nhật thông tin mới nhất về dịch bệnh corona  
Tăng cường an toàn vệ sinh văn phòng làm việc  
Đặt sự an toàn của nhân viên công ty Thái Dương lên trên hết
Tính toán thời hạn nghỉ phép phù hợp theo chủ trương của địa phương 
Tránh trở nên stress trong công việc  
Đảm bảo quyền riêng tư của khách hàng và nhân viên
Tính đến trường hợp xấu nhất

----------

